# iPad Recommended Favorite Apps



## reformedman (Jun 29, 2012)

I got an iPad about a week ago by recommendation so that I can use my ASV for comparison in the pew.
I wondered if you have any recommendations.

Here's what I got so far:
YouVersion
BibleGateway
Matthew Henry
Ligonier
1689
Calvin's Institutes of Christian Religion
Westminster Catechism
Trinity Hymnal (Baptist edition)
Mortifications of Sin Owen
The Life of God in the soul of man
Gospel Mystery of Sanctification

Please list yours


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 29, 2012)

Christian Creeds and Catechism by WSC
Pages
iStudiez Pro
Flashcards Deluze
Dropbox
iBooks
Merriam-Webster dictionary
Facebook
Twitter
Skype
Storify
Wordpress
Livestation (news)
CNN
Fox News
BBC News
AP Mobile
ESV Bible
TV Guide

EDIT: Can you give me your take on the Trinity Hymnal (Baptist edition) app. I've been looking it over as of late but I'm not sure if it's worth the $8 price tag. If there's a lot of hymns and its stored on the iPad (i.e. I don't need an internet connection to use it) then I can see myself using it.


----------



## michaelspotts (Jun 29, 2012)

PocketSword (free) has all of Calvin's commentaries for free. Takes some fiddling to find them, but I use it all the time now.

Also: (Almost all of these are free)

Chrome Browser
Paper
Notability (5 stars, .pdf markup and best note taking app)
Meteor (I write in here, it's like Notepad with hierarchical and searchable folders synched to DropBox)
DropBox
Spotify
Bible Reader (KJV free)
EasyBib (love this!)
TextGrabber (love this, too!)
Google Play Books (all of those scanned Google theology books, now yours)
Pocket (!!! save articles and blog posts on the web for later reading, in a clean text format. Synchs between desktop and iPad.)


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm assuming EasyBib is a bibliographical interface. What styles does it handle Michael (MLA, APA, Chicago, etc.)?


----------



## michaelspotts (Jun 29, 2012)

All of the above. You can scan the barcode of a book and it will pull up everything, properly format it for you, and keep a list to email yourself.


----------



## tangleword (Jun 29, 2012)

Reformation Study Bible is one of the quickest and best done bible apps.
Logos app if you have it on your computer
iReformed - has all the catechisms, creeds and confessions, along with scripture references for catechisms.
Those are the best/most used bible programs I use. iAnnotate PDF is my favorite PDF editor: I take sermon notes on pdfs of our bulletin, and session notes (I am clerk) on pdfs of our agenda.


----------



## reformedman (Jun 29, 2012)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> EDIT: Can you give me your take on the Trinity Hymnal (Baptist edition) app. I've been looking it over as of late but I'm not sure if it's worth the $8 price tag. If there's a lot of hymns and its stored on the iPad (i.e. I don't need an internet connection to use it) then I can see myself using it.


It's more than I wanted (in a good way).
It has the menus by 
_hymns listed in numerical order
hymns listed in alphabetical order
bookmarks of your favorites (which is great for family devotions)
_
The page is perfectly legible and the music is complete with bar-measure numbers and all the music notation of the real hymnal.
The best part of the hymnal is that it has a play button so that you can hear the music and start your family worship on the right key.
I'd give it a 5 out of 5 stars and I don't see anything bad about it.
The regular edition is also available so you don't have to get the baptist ed.

edit-----please note, I had not realized that the app has not been fully completed, there are still some pages that are not included.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 29, 2012)

General recommendations:

Christ Church, PCA: Katy, TX > Blog > iPad apps


----------



## gordo (Jun 29, 2012)

reformedman said:


> Trinity Hymnal (Baptist edition)



Oh wow! Thank you for sharing this blessing. What an incredible app. So many wonderful hymns at your fingertips with musical accompaniment! I got a misty eyed at work as I sang "Wonderful Peace" on my lunch hour! 

Another app to get is the Kindle app. So many books at your fingertips.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 29, 2012)

Kindle app
ibooks
Reformed Creeds and Confessions (WTS)
Ligonier Ministries
YouVersion-ESV
Reformation Study Bible
Penultimate
Itunes U (tons of reformed material out there, esp from RTS)
PCalc Lite (scientific calc)
Dropbox (a must)
Google Earth
Facebook
Intelicast HD (weather)
RadarScope (live radar)
World War II Timeline
MLB at Bat (a must for baseball junkies)
Nightstand
Documents to Go


----------



## LeeD (Jun 29, 2012)

michaelspotts said:


> PocketSword (free) has all of Calvin's commentaries for free. Takes some fiddling to find them, but I use it all the time now.



Where did you find this? I cannot seem to do so.


----------



## Federbock (Jul 11, 2012)

Evernote for taking notes of every kind

Olive Bible Software to study the Bible

Logos to get acces to theological library and Bible reference.

Dropbox - I love it!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jul 11, 2012)

"Reformed Forum" app is pretty good, too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 11, 2012)

Lastpass
Goodreader
Bluebeam vu
Instapaper
Netflix
Penultimate 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

